# Biogen gear



## Rayman (Dec 18, 2010)

Started use of biogen gear this week. The oil in test 400 Dec300 is really light odorless and very painless. Feels almost as if I put nothing in my quad at all. Also their tren e 200 is almost as red as coolaid with the same consistency as the others. Anyone have any feedback on their products?


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 18, 2010)

i think i emailed thm for price list never got anything but from the sounds of it u work for thm ?


----------



## Rayman (Dec 18, 2010)

Bro.. I'm saying I'm not sure how legit the gear is... Its a board sponsor so I trusted the source but the gear is just not normal.


----------



## Rayman (Dec 18, 2010)

Test 400 should be a Lil painful especially with prope in it. But I felt absolutly nothing.


----------



## wowwow (Dec 18, 2010)

Axio’s cyp was the same way.


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 19, 2010)

idk i got some of there stuff too haven't started it yet but i also won it so i figure the free give away will be excellent..   the prices are crazy  you have to send away to get it tested and someone on here will know where to do that


----------



## Life (Dec 19, 2010)

The tren being red shouldn't be an issue. Sometimes tren comes that way. How often are you pinning the 400? Depending on how often you should notice something with the prop soon. From everything I have red biogen is legit. I found one instance of a guy claiming under/wrong label and an abscess but I think that was improper pinning honestly. He never posted the lab results. Too many good outweighing the bad. But I have no personal experience with them. Yet.


----------



## Rayman (Dec 19, 2010)

800 mgs a week of test... Just the color of the tren and the texture of the oils made me a Lil skeptical


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 19, 2010)

How long you've been on it? The prices are insane. But don't base your results in the consistency of the gear but rather on the results. The Axio stuff was really painless but yet it was also very effective. You should make a log of your results. It would really help everyone here.


----------



## Rayman (Dec 19, 2010)

Currently 192lbs I train primarily for strength soo ill keep u updated as far as strength gains... I have been on 600 mg of axio test a week for the past 12wks soo that may have a slight effect on my new biogen stack... I'm currently only running 800mg test and 300mg Dec.


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 19, 2010)

Rayman said:


> 800 mgs a week of test... Just the color of the tren and the texture of the oils made me a Lil skeptical



all different types of oils are used so thats not a problem i used t400 and had no pain at all with a little prop in it also and no pain and i gained 20 lbs from it so time will tell

iv'e heard from others bio is gtg so i think you will be fine keep us posted i was scared cause of there prices then i won some shit so after i try it i will def order again if it's good


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 19, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> all different types of oils are used so thats not a problem i used t400 and had no pain at all with a little prop in it also and no pain and i gained 20 lbs from it so time will tell
> 
> iv'e heard from others bio is gtg so i think you will be fine keep us posted i was scared cause of there prices then i won some shit so after i try it i will def order again if it's good



I really hope it works, it would make gear a lot more affordable.


----------



## Lambo12 (Dec 19, 2010)

I been taking biogen sust 325, 800mg a week. I am on week 3 and its already kicked in. I have friends that been taking biogen gear and they all love it. Biogen is some good shit.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 19, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> I really hope it works, it would make gear a lot more affordable.



Keep us informed on biogen plz.  I have one of their blends. Gonna give it a try next year. Their prices are insane. Cheaper than anywhere else I've seen. Now we just need to know the quality. A national level bb'er told me he knows someone that uses their gear and verified that it's gtg.


----------



## Lambo12 (Dec 19, 2010)

Its some good shit... I know a bunch of people taking biogen gear at my gym... they all love it! My friend buys this shit in bulk and sells... Yall need to get some of this gear... The prices are insane and the shipping... Everything I order comes in about 4 to 5 days!


----------



## Rayman (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea I think everyone know biogen has great customer service and amazing delivery time... I will keep u posted on the results of my current cycle


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 19, 2010)

how do you get a price list ? they never emailed me back


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 19, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Keep us informed on biogen plz.  I have one of their blends. Gonna give it a try next year. Their prices are insane. Cheaper than anywhere else I've seen. Now we just need to know the quality. A national level bb'er told me he knows someone that uses their gear and verified that it's gtg.



I don't know about the blends. It's a lot easier for those to be under-dosed. I prefer to try the regular compounds.  It's easier to notice the results and to set your own cycle. Besides I've read good reviews on their regular stuff but mixed on their blends.


----------



## heaz1ski (Dec 19, 2010)

awesome..ive been waiting on ppl's feedback about thier gear


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 20, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> I really hope it works, it would make gear a lot more affordable.



damn right you can't beat it


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> damn right you can't beat it



You can, just not too much lol


----------



## floridaboy07 (Dec 31, 2010)

hey Rayman.. hows the gear going bud? any decent gain ranges?


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 31, 2010)

floridaboy07 said:


> hey Rayman.. hows the gear going bud? any decent gain ranges?



Hopefully he is still alive lol


----------



## KingBKONG (Dec 31, 2010)

I placed an order, then latter tried to delete it and it wont let me, dont know why? I like the site and the price is very low but every other site ive used, I was always able to delete my order, not bashing them, one of my bros from NJ got his order but no update on the quality yet, its hard to find reviews on them.


----------



## bigrene (Dec 31, 2010)

Rayman said:


> Test 400 should be a Lil painful especially with prope in it. But I felt absolutly nothing.



It sounds like Im the only one immune to prop pain fortunately whether in Sus or ED injects of prop (75mg), NO PAIN at all at first I thought it was not prop but after trying other brands of prop and still nothing now winstrol forget it that shit fucked me up couldnt sit down type shit. Oh and Im planning on ordering from them in a couple weeks I will definitely let yall know the outcome Im going to try one of their cutblends


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 1, 2011)

KingBKONG said:


> I placed an order, then latter tried to delete it and it wont let me, dont know why? I like the site and the price is very low but every other site ive used, I was always able to delete my order, not bashing them, one of my bros from NJ got his order but no update on the quality yet, its hard to find reviews on them.



LOL I don't know how you're making your orders but if you want to cancel your order maybe you shouldn't pay and that solves the problem.


----------



## KingBKONG (Jan 1, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> LOL I don't know how you're making your orders but if you want to cancel your order maybe you shouldn't pay and that solves the problem.


 
 Im not new to this shit bro.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 1, 2011)

KingBKONG said:


> Im not new to this shit bro.



At masturbating or making orders? Either way make sure you don't get scammed.  lol


----------



## KingBKONG (Jan 1, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> At masturbating or making orders? Either way make sure you don't get scammed. lol


 
LOL good one bro lol, no I never paid, I went to delete my order and could not, Emailed them and took care of it. Thanks man and ya that was a good comback lol..


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 1, 2011)

KingBKONG said:


> LOL good one bro lol, no I never paid, I went to delete my order and could not, Emailed them and took care of it. Thanks man and ya that was a good comback lol..



You can't make orders on their website. It's all done thru email. So I've been told


----------



## KingBKONG (Jan 1, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> You can't make orders on their website. It's all done thru email. So I've been told


 
you can place an order on the .com site, I would pm you but i dont have 20 post yet.


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

KingBKONG said:


> you can place an order on the .com site, I would pm you but i dont have 20 post yet.



The site is .net bro. Start making posts cuz you might be ordering from a fake site. You send them your money and they give you back some of this


----------



## theBIGness (Jan 2, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> The site is .net bro. Start making posts cuz you might be ordering from a fake site. You send them your money and they give you back some of this



yes eventually you will be sent to a proper ordering website


----------



## KingBKONG (Jan 2, 2011)

I know bros who have ordered from BIOGEN****.com


----------



## TwisT (Jan 2, 2011)

KingBKONG said:


> I know bros who have ordered from BIOGEN****.com



What would we do without 3-posters telling us where its safe to spend money.













 


-T


----------

